# What are the best headphones for Cycling?



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

Good day ladies and gentlemen. I am look for some input as to what the best headphones are for cycling are? Right now I am using Sony Earbuds with a sliding volume switch. They work well but I get a lot of _wind buffet_ which forces me to turn up the volume. I was wondering what everyone else was using?

*Sopwithcamel*


----------



## txn (Oct 4, 2005)

That's very subjective. The best answer I can give is in-ear buds that won't fall out. I sweat a lot, and I have trouble with most buds staying in. Ironically, it is my Sony earbuds that I have the best luck with...


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey txn, thanks for the input, I have tried several in ear headphones and for some reason I find they are all to big to fit in my ear canal. Plus I don't really like the idea of having the head phones being forcefully ripped from my ear canals should I wipe out or the cord get snagged by a tree branch or bush.


----------



## txn (Oct 4, 2005)

I have the same problem when it comes to the size of most of the ones on the market. The ones Sony included with my cell phone are really the only ones that I've found that are small enough to fit comfortably. 

In-ear is the only way I see of getting rid of wind-buffeting. I've tried road riding with iPod earbuds, and I can hardly hear them above the wind noise. I generally only ride with one bud in so I can hear cars and other bikers easily,j and that compounds the noise problem. I've had my in-ear buds ripped from my ear without a problem, but I agree that is a genuine concern.


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

If you want wireless that allows for outside noise to still be heard then I recommend a set of Motorola S9-HD blue tooth headset. I sweet like a dog and with feed back Motorola fixed the moisture issue the old S9 model had. They have great bass sound and sound all round for what they do. There ergonomically fitting and don't get in the way of your helmet last for a tad over 5 hrs and the controls are at your finger tips right next to your ears so no fumbling around. They might not be for you but it's another simple option so solve many of the problems associated with wired versions and they also come with different size silicone buds to fit any ear...........


----------



## schro31185 (Mar 26, 2008)

Skull Kandy (brand) Smokin Buds (model). I have never used them Mtn biking, as I prefer no noise, but they work great for snow boarding, running, motorcycle riding, lawn care, and car detailing. Never had one fall out in any of these activities, and they dont start to hurt my ears after extended periods of time like all the other buds I have used. They do block out alot of noise, just like ear plugs, which makes them good for using at low volumes so your not killing your ear drums in order to hear the music over the wind. And since they seal in your ear the music sounds amazing, such deep bass from a tiny little speaker is surprising.


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey thanks for the input, but for some reason the in ear head phone don't fit inside my tiny little ear canals. If you have any other ideas please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I would think listening to music doing the kind of riding I do in town would be a safety hazard!


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

I always just put a little piece of clear tape over my sony ear buds and you have no problem with them staying in and it helps to block the wind a little I guess....


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

Kona thanks for the input. I spend three to four in the saddle at a time. So I listen to Pod-Cast while I ride. I also always use headphones with a sliding volume control so I can turn down the music if I need too in traffic. My current MP3 player is a Sansa E260, which I really like because of the rotary dial which makes it easy to use on the bike. It also has a FM radio so I can get weather and news information when I am out riding. Last week I was cycling in Elk Island National Park when we had a really fast moving thunderstorm come through. Enviroment Canada issues a Tornado watch for my area, which I luckily heard over my MP3 player so I was able to find shelter before being nailed by the storm.










Happy Trails,

*Sopwithcamel*


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

My comment was meant as a joke but I guess if I was trail riding I would listen to something.


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

Kona...... Riding with an MP3 player is a very contentious issue. Sorry I missed your joke by the way. For some reason it's okay for people to listen to music in there car but it is some how wrong to do it as a cyclist. As if some how being able to hear the car before it hits you is suppose to some how magically improve your safety. There are some really good articles on cycling with headphones.

http://www.bikexprt.com/bicycle/hearing.htm

http://www.bicycling.com/article/0,6610,s1-1-283-13276-1,00.html


----------



## wvblackbear (Jun 27, 2009)

I use the Cabela's Medium Digital Assistant bag (it has watertight zippers) to hold either an ipod or iphone. I shortened the strap and mounted on the handlebars. 
When used with the Motorola Rokr s9 or s9hd:headphones: headphones there is no chance for wires to snag since it is bluetooth. (about 5 hours of battery life.)
These headphones work in mp3 mode and phone mode. Buttons on headset control play/pause/forward/back/volume/and dial/answer. All that is accomplished with 3 buttons on both sides. These are very easy to use. 
As far as wind noise, I actually like to turn the angled set of earbuds to the back so complete insertion does not happen. That helps me to hear the music/phone, and whats coming up behind me with minimal windhowl. :thumbsup: 

Good luck!
Clint


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

I really like the Rocket Fish ear buds I picked up at Best Buy. They have an adjustable ear hook to keep them in place. They also come with 3 different ear bud covers (foam, small rubber, and large rubber). The foam is designed to allow you to hear things around you as well as your music while the two rubber covers totally block out outside noise giving you a good seal in the ear canal. I ride with mine while mountain biking on trails attached to either my phone or ipod shuffle.

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9230012&type=product&id=1218064394087


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey tsronaldo, feel free to jump into the conversation.


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

Okay I went to Super Store today, and bought some new gear. Super Store made a pricing error on 2G Sansa Fuze MP3 players. They had them priced at $17.36, just to be clear, suggested MSRP is between 70 and 80 bucks!










I also bought a pair of JVC GUMY AIR headphones which seem to have a better seal then standard earbud headphones. So less wind noise which exactly what I was looking for. The only thing I don't like about them is the lack of volume control slider and poor bass response. 









*Sopwithcamel*


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

My Blackberry came with some earbuds that have a mic and hang up/answer switch. It's awesome because I can listen to music and take a call when I have to without going into my bag. 

That said I find it very annoying to have earbuds in when I am exerting myself, they bug.


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

*Headset*

Hey thanks for the input, I assume your using bluetooth handset then?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

sopwithcamel said:


> Kona...... Riding with an MP3 player is a very contentious issue. Sorry I missed your joke by the way. For some reason it's okay for people to listen to music in there car but it is some how wrong to do it as a cyclist. As if some how being able to hear the car before it hits you is suppose to some how magically improve your safety. There are some really good articles on cycling with headphones.
> 
> http://www.bikexprt.com/bicycle/hearing.htm
> 
> http://www.bicycling.com/article/0,6610,s1-1-283-13276-1,00.html


I was under the impression it was illegal here in Oregon. I could be wrong. I'll have to look into it.

Have fun!


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> I was under the impression it was illegal here in Oregon. I could be wrong. I'll have to look into it.
> 
> Have fun!


Yet it is legal to ride a motorcycle with earplugs in (and I never ride without either my earplugs or my headphones.)

The real deal gold standard for motorcycle earphones is the Etymotic ER6. Blocks like 15 to 20 db of noise, and costs like $150 for a pair.

I've had good luck with various types of earplug type speakers, like the Koss Earplug speakers... some work better than others. I'm currently using a set made by Skullcandy, and another set by Sennheiser that work pretty well.... Maybe someday I'll get the Etymotics.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yep it is illegal here in Oregon.



> 6.02.205 Earphones. No person shall operate a motor vehicle or
> bicycle upon a highway as defined in ORS 481.020 while one or both of
> the person's ears are covered or occupied by headphones or earphones.


I'm still looking into it.


----------



## Huxley555 (May 24, 2009)

If your willing to pay you can't beat custom iem's, i use sleek audio customs with a sansa clip with no issues whatsoever, you also have the option of going wireless, bluetooth doesn't have enough bandwidth to play hq sound, sleek use a different arrangement, if you buy the customs or the sa6 you can use the kleer wireless unit.

http://www.slashgear.com/sleek-audio-ct6-customs-review-1146775/


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Huxley555 said:


> bluetooth doesn't have enough bandwidth to play hq sound,


I don't know, I have a set of the Motorola S9HD and the sound is amazing!


----------



## Huxley555 (May 24, 2009)

Plug in a decent set of earphones and it'll bring out the flaws, heck i can hear it when musicians balls up. 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f99/r...udio-kleer-wireless-versus-ue10-wired-373631/



> Next, plugged in versus wireless: Having been disappointed by Bluetooth, this test amazed and surprised me. The Kleer wireless technology the drives the Sleek Wireless Accessory lived up to all the claims, and I was not able to hear any differences. In fact, I think in a blindfold test no one would know whether they were listening to a wireless device or one plugged in. I tried all the music described without any detectable difference in sonic quality. My advice is to forget A2DP Bluetooth and switch to the Sleek Wireless Accessory (or other Kleer-based wireless device) as soon as you can. When it comes to wireless music, the Kleer technology will make Bluetooth a thing of the past, I'm sure.


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Ok I apolgize, let me change my statement then. For the average person who is not an audiophile and thinks $500 is a ridiculous amount to pay for headphones (especially for riding a mountain bike where you might break them), the Motorola S9HD sound amazing!


----------



## Huxley555 (May 24, 2009)

Well he did want to know what the best solution was and the wireless option being great for biking, plus if the batteries go you can switch back to wired operation.

Expensive but it's worth it.

Cheap option would be to buy comply foam tips.


----------



## norcosam (Sep 27, 2008)

I used sennheiser omx 70's which are designed for sport use.And are sweat and moisture resistant.

Had mine for 3 years and still going well.Very nice sound to them.


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

*norcosam.....* I was looking at those the other day, I almost bought them. How are they for wind buffet.


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

iGrado.


----------



## maloo (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a set of Motorola S9 Bluetooth earphones and they are excellent, no wind noise so you dont have to have the music turned right up and you can still hear traffic.


----------



## norcosam (Sep 27, 2008)

sopwithcamel said:


> *norcosam.....* I was looking at those the other day, I almost bought them. How are they for wind buffet.


I find them very good.They have two different rubbers for your ears i found one blocked all ouside noise and the other still allowed you to hear external noises.


----------



## norcosam (Sep 27, 2008)

sopwithcamel said:


> *norcosam.....* I was looking at those the other day, I almost bought them. How are they for wind buffet.


I find them very good.They have two different rubbers for your ears i found one blocked all outside noise and the other still allowed you to hear external noises.


----------



## Shebagger (Nov 14, 2007)

schro31185 said:


> Skull Kandy (brand) Smokin Buds (model). I have never used them Mtn biking, as I prefer no noise, but they work great for snow boarding, running, motorcycle riding, lawn care, and car detailing. Never had one fall out in any of these activities, and they dont start to hurt my ears after extended periods of time like all the other buds I have used. They do block out alot of noise, just like ear plugs, which makes them good for using at low volumes so your not killing your ear drums in order to hear the music over the wind. And since they seal in your ear the music sounds amazing, such deep bass from a tiny little speaker is surprising.


+1

I use these daily and love them. snowboarding and mountain biking. they come with 3 different size buds.

http://www.zappos.com/product/7588437/color/911


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Most headphones have different sized rubber pieces to fit in different size ears. All the ones I have bought have these with them when you buy them


----------



## Brunner (Apr 25, 2009)

just mount a couple speakers on your handlebars.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

+1 for the style that hooks over year ears. The buds never work for me always falling out.


----------



## schro31185 (Mar 26, 2008)

sopwithcamel said:


> I also bought a pair of JVC GUMY AIR headphones which seem to have a better seal then standard earbud headphones. So less wind noise which exactly what I was looking for. The only thing I don't like about them is the lack of volume control slider and poor bass response. *Sopwithcamel*


The Skull Kandy buds don't have an inline volume control, but seal out better than the gumys will, and will definately have much better bass response. I guess its too late as you have already bought them, but the Kandy's come with three sizes of rubber/gel surrounds for different sized ears, and can be found most places for around $12-15. I got them because the buds that came with my player were hard plastic and cheap, and I was totally blown away by the sound when I first wore them. I couldn't believe I only paid $13 for them, and not $50 or $100.


----------



## 3snowboards (Aug 19, 2008)

Are you listening to a mix of inspirational excercise tunes that a girl at the office made for you?


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

schro31185 thanks for the reply, I tried Skull Candy in ear heads before, they don't seem to stay in my ear canals even with the smallest rubber tips installed. Also riding off road with objects lodged in your ear canal attached to a cord which occasionally gets snagged on trees and shrubs does not seem like the brightest thing to do.

*Sopwithcamel*


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

Does anybody else just use one side of your headphones so you can still hear your surroundings with the other ear? 

I just started listening to music during my rides and I can't feel comfortable when I can't hear my surroundings It just doesn't feel safe to me


----------



## accesspig (Mar 11, 2007)

*annoyed by the headphones*

my camelback has a top pocket for the mp3 player....i just play the ipod on speaker and it works great. no more messing around with earbuds/sweat/etc. only downfall is when you come across a hiker and you're listening to something, well, ugh, intimidating to a stranger 20 miles from their car.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

I tried a few. For my iPod, i just use these while biking or lifting;

https://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDR-G42LP-Street-Style-Headphones/dp/B0002SQ3Z6







Cheap, simple, durable, and loud, all while being surprisingly comfortable. The look is a bit retro, but they are problem free. I ran some bluetooth Motorollas with my phone for a few, but they died rather quickly.


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

@tuffgong....... get headphones with a slide volume control so that way you can turn them down in traffic, and then back up when your riding on the trail. Also stick with ear buds as in-ear phones headphones block out to much ambient noise. 

@Barkelyfan...... I have a similar pair to your Sony's and I find they hurt the top of my ears after a while. Also they are not great for long hot sweaty climbs. But they do cut down on wind buffet. Thanks for the post.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned these yet: http://www.slipstreamz.com/


----------



## moutainkiller (Feb 19, 2010)

norcosam said:


> I used sennheiser omx 70's which are designed for sport use.And are sweat and moisture resistant.
> 
> Had mine for 3 years and still going well.Very nice sound to them.


Have u had any contact with the OMX 80's ? I was thinking about getting the 80's...


----------



## Rugbyroy (Oct 14, 2004)

go big or go home


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

3snowboards said:


> Are you listening to a mix of inspirational excercise tunes that a girl at the office made for you?


Yes and also some spoken word mixed in. That really gets me going on the trail.


----------



## Jeremy_D (Feb 7, 2010)

Here is what I use Stay in and sound great.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FJEYZS/ref=oss_product


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

While I prefer nothing but the sweet music of the trail and my bike when riding, I did pick up a set of Sennheiser sport earphones that sound pretty darn good, allow some outside input and stay in place very well (but are a horrible green in color). Without looking at my set's model number, think they're these http://www.birdlandmusic.net/product.php?productid=5858&src=froogle


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

I've actually gone back to wireless. The Motorola S-9 in-ear style was a fail for me because the weight distribution sucked. Big heavy battery right over your neck made for a lot of bouncing around, which collected sweat, and made the entire setup bounce around, hurting my ears after a while. I went with the corded set posted above for a while, but the wire could bug sometimes. 

Recently went with a set of Motorola S305 and am quite pleased. Style is similar to the corded ones posted earlier. Sound is great as long as you're not looking for bass-heavy response from rap. Battery life is great for several hours at high volume, but the best part is the weight distribution issues are fixed, for less than half what I paid for the S-9 set. (under $40 versus over $100 @VZW) And they fit comfortably with a set of Oakley Halfjackets, so I imagine any other set of glasses would be a go as well. Now I just need to figure out a mount for my Droid I feel safe going on the trails with.


----------



## Jeremy_D (Feb 7, 2010)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> While I prefer nothing but the sweet music of the trail and my bike when riding, I did pick up a set of Sennheiser sport earphones that sound pretty darn good, allow some outside input and stay in place very well (but are a horrible green in color). Without looking at my set's model number, think they're these http://www.birdlandmusic.net/product.php?productid=5858&src=froogle


:thumbsup: lol


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Jeremy_D said:


> :thumbsup: lol


I didn't notice yours was the same until later! They do sound pretty good, eh?


----------



## TyBenj (Apr 6, 2009)

I would consider myself a semi audiophile, and that's why I would highly recommend the skullcandy full metal jackets. They have a 11mm driver which is about twice that size of your average in ear headphone. They are also made completely out of metal so you can swing them around by the cord and beat them against things if you really wanted to, haha. Finally Skulcandy has great customer service if you do end up having a problem. Even if all you have left is pieces of your headphones from some catastrophic accident all you have to do is send them back and they will hook you up with some new ones.


----------



## moutainkiller (Feb 19, 2010)

Jeremy_D said:


> Here is what I use Stay in and sound great.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FJEYZS/ref=oss_product





Bikinfoolferlife said:


> While I prefer nothing but the sweet music of the trail and my bike when riding, I did pick up a set of Sennheiser sport earphones that sound pretty darn good, allow some outside input and stay in place very well (but are a horrible green in color). Without looking at my set's model number, think they're these http://www.birdlandmusic.net/product.php?productid=5858&src=froogle


How do these sound? 
How do they fit? They look like they could be kind of complicated to get in your ear! 

*Bikinfoolferlife*--> You said they do let in some outside noice, yet you can still hear you music good!?! I have been looking for a pair of headphones like this!


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

I tried a pair of Sennheiser's last year, they had really big powerful speakers and sounded pretty good becauase of that. But since the speakers were so big they kept falling out. I still like the JVC Gummy Airs the best.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

moutainkiller said:


> How do these sound?
> How do they fit? They look like they could be kind of complicated to get in your ear!
> 
> *Bikinfoolferlife*--> You said they do let in some outside noice, yet you can still hear you music good!?! I have been looking for a pair of headphones like this!


They may look complicated to get in but they go in with one twist in and they stay put, unlike most earbuds I've tried (which makes me hate them, don't want to spend my time always f*cking with them). They don't seal up like a traditional home earmuff kinda headphone, so do let in some outside sound (depending on volume of course). Don't have noise cancelling feature, though. They're not sonically as good as a good home-type headphone, but for light portable bud type phones they're pretty nice. Looking back thru the thread looks like several guys are using similar models.


----------



## moutainkiller (Feb 19, 2010)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> They may look complicated to get in but they go in with one twist in and they stay put, unlike most earbuds I've tried (which makes me hate them, don't want to spend my time always f*cking with them). They don't seal up like a traditional home earmuff kinda headphone, so do let in some outside sound (depending on volume of course). Don't have noise cancelling feature, though. They're not sonically as good as a good home-type headphone, but for light portable bud type phones they're pretty nice. Looking back thru the thread looks like several guys are using similar models.


Thanks! I think I'm going to order me a pair....but I think I'm going to go with the MX 85s (these are a little cheaper and orange) instead of that obnoxious lime green! :idea:

thanks again!


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Why get headphones when you can have this?


----------



## moutainkiller (Feb 19, 2010)

I think I'm going to stick with the headphones...I don't know if I am cool enough for a setup like that! haha

:band:


----------



## breakingbryan (May 29, 2008)

Sony MRD-AS50G. They stay snug in the ear canal and come with a few different size ear pads so you can change them to fit your ears.Very nice sound quality for earbuds, at least for the type of music I listen to (rock). It has good clear highs and mids, and you can actually hear the bass lines and it has good punch - not that boomy sound you get from a lot of in-ear phones. If you listen to techno or rap they may be lacking in the bass department though. The sound got better after they were used a bit.

Best part is they are very comfortable and actually stay in through running, riding, working out, you name it...and I have never had a problem with the wind noise if you put them on properly. They hook over your ear and behind your head with a flexible plastic piece connecting the earbuds, and they look pretty cool too.

So, what I'm saying is this: I am very particular when it comes to my music and how I listen to it, and these far surpassed my expectations, as far as both usability and performance are concerned. Check them out.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a pair of Shure E3c's. They sound amazing, and they came with over a dozen different shaped ear inserts. A few different sizes in a few different materials. One of the inserts are strait-up yellow expandable foam earplugs with a plastic channel down the middle. You can use them with a lawnmower, blower, etc. and leave you volume down pretty low. For town use the regular rubber ones block most car noise. They're a little spendy but worth it if you use them a lot.


----------



## jchris (Dec 19, 2011)

I spent a lot of time trying to find some of the best cycling headphones lately. I noticed a lot of threads aren't up to date, so I figured I'd show you what I found:

Best Biking Headphones of 2011

I ended up going with the Sennheiser PMX 680


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Tuff Gong said:


> Does anybody else just use one side of your headphones so you can still hear your surroundings with the other ear?
> 
> I just started listening to music during my rides and I can't feel comfortable when I can't hear my surroundings It just doesn't feel safe to me


I have Skull Kandy's and I simply cut the left side off and only listen in one ear at half volume. I like having music as background, not cutting me off from my surroundings. I use my iPhone as a player in my rear jersey pocket, the wire going underneath my jersey. I don't use a camelback so this works perfect for me.

I get pretty annoyed at slower riders and runners/walkers with full on music blaring. I literally have to get right up on them and yell at the side of their face for them to hear me. I don't like being part of the problem.

I have never had any problems with being able to hear my surroundings AND enjoy some tunes on my rides. My system is not only safer, but it's not illegal (here in Cali).


----------



## taulce1 (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't wear any while riding, (I like to hear myself scream like a girl when I crash) but I wear the beats tours while at the gym. It comes with several ear pieces to obtain the proper fit. I don't have a problem with them falling out. If I had to do it all over again, I would go with the SURE 425 headphones. They fit me like a glove.


----------



## sopwithcamel (Oct 2, 2007)

jchris said:


> I spent a lot of time trying to find some of the best cycling headphones lately. I noticed a lot of threads aren't up to date, so I figured I'd show you what I found:
> 
> Best Biking Headphones of 2011
> 
> I ended up going with the Sennheiser PMX 680


I don't think who ever wrote this review is a cyclist because if he did he would know that you can use helmet straps to keep your head phones from falling down.

Also all the headphones he suggested would all have major wind buffet problems because they don't provide a proper ear seal like the JVC Gumy Airs do.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I don't often ride with headphones, but when I do, I use Yurbuds. They don't fall out.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Nixon The Wire are great headphones. iPhone controls are available.


----------



## mikeinaz (Jul 18, 2011)

*Love my Bose Earbuds*

I usually don't bother going name brand on earbuds. But I won these Bose Earbuds at my company party. These things are awesome! The sound is really rich and they really block out a lot of background noise.

They're really comfortable and adjustable. They stay put too.

When I use them to talk on my phone, people don't hear any background noise either. I highly recommend, if you have the means to get these earbuds

Check out the product video: http://amzn.to/1Pq12zG


----------



## SuperKaos (Oct 11, 2015)

I guess this is an old thread that has been resurrected, so if anyone doing research on some here's my take on BUDS.
I've been using "Jabra Sport Pulse Wireless" buds for about a year now. They are a little pricey, but they work great! They are wi-fi of course and also have a HR monitor in them as well. They also work with their Jabra sports app too.

Jabra Sport Pulse Wireless Earbuds


----------



## italianshox (Dec 10, 2014)

Jaybird X2 Sport are the best IMO. They are wireless, so no need to worry about wires, or carry your phone in your pocket or arm,( i keep it in my saddlebag). They get about 9hrs of run time on high volume, and have very good sound.

Only downside is they cost about 180$ link form amazon: Amazon.com: Jaybird X2 Sport Wireless Bluetooth Headphones - Midnight Black: Electronics


----------



## SuperKaos (Oct 11, 2015)

italianshox said:


> Jaybird X2 Sport are the best IMO. They are wireless, so no need to worry about wires, or carry your phone in your pocket or arm,( i keep it in my saddlebag). They get about 9hrs of run time on high volume, and have very good sound.
> 
> Only downside is they cost about 180$ link form amazon: Amazon.com: Jaybird X2 Sport Wireless Bluetooth Headphones - Midnight Black: Electronics


Yes, if you want a good set you have to spend some cash! Do you really get 8 hrs on them? The Jabras I use only have about a 5 hr or so run time on them.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Don't know if they are the best but this is what I use on solo rides, Sony Active Style Earbud Headphones.


----------



## Owosso (Mar 27, 2015)

Please, just save 'em for spin class!

I hate rolling up on some jackass who is somewhere off in _"ear bud land"_ and can't hear his/her fellow trail users. It's selfish, rude and probably not all that safe.

If you can't seemed to muster enough "stoke" to go riding without listening to your freaking Katy Perry shuffle, maybe leave your bike at home and go rollerblading instead.


----------



## thongy (Feb 6, 2010)

Owosso said:


> Please, just save 'em for spin class!
> 
> I hate rolling up on some jackass who is somewhere off in _"ear bud land"_ and can't hear his/her fellow trail users. It's selfish, rude and probably not all that safe.
> 
> If you can't seemed to muster enough "stoke" to go riding without listening to your freaking Katy Perry shuffle, maybe leave your bike at home and go rollerblading instead.


Lmao not everyone likes to take it up the butt like you do. Different strokes for different folks, just cause you don't listen to music while biking doesn't mean the whole world should. You sound like an ignorant 12 y.o who needs a severe beating :nono::nono: Have you ever heard of just having one ear bud in or you're just too stupid?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Owosso said:


> Please, just save 'em for spin class!
> 
> I hate rolling up on some jackass who is somewhere off in _"ear bud land"_ and can't hear his/her fellow trail users. It's selfish, rude and probably not all that safe.
> 
> If you can't seemed to muster enough "stoke" to go riding without listening to your freaking Katy Perry shuffle, maybe leave your bike at home and go rollerblading instead.


Some of us enjoy our music whilst riding. It's never presented a problem for me in the many a year I've been riding and listening to music. But then again, no one catches up to me on singletrack.


----------



## luxaltera (Feb 2, 2015)

The most comfortable and amazing in ears I have ever owned are Bose QC20

They are noise canceling and I bought them for air travel and napping next to snoring Bulldogs but they surpassed my expectations. I can't even hear my dogs snoring 2 feet away from me. When getting out of the airplane I forgot to turn them off but had no music on. The noise of hundreds of humans in a tiled, echoey baggage claim sounded like it happened somewhere outside of sensory deprivation chamber those things put me in... 

For riding, I put them in awareness mode which still lets you hear your surroundings but better than normal in ears would because it sounds like you are almost not wearing anything only humming and white noise is still filtered. 
It's like polarized glasses for ears. Sometimes you feel a little sad when you take them off... So, there. They are freakingg expensive but I have yet to regret this decision.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Owosso said:


> I hate rolling up on some jackass who is somewhere off in _"ear bud land"_ and can't hear his/her fellow trail users. It's selfish, rude and probably not all that safe.


Don't see why is rude, hikers and runners use them all the time. I just keep the volume low enough to keep track of my surroundings, no problems with other trail users so far.


----------



## Owosso (Mar 27, 2015)

thongy said:


> Lmao not everyone likes to take it up the butt like you do. Different strokes for different folks, just cause you don't listen to music while biking doesn't mean the whole world should. You sound like an ignorant 12 y.o who needs a severe beating :nono::nono: Have you ever heard of just having one ear bud in or you're just too stupid?


Wow...

Who's the "ignorant 12 year old"?
Enjoy the Nickleback out on your favorite trail there Miss thongy.

Have a nice day!


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

thongy said:


> Lmao not everyone likes to take it up the butt like you do. Different strokes for different folks, just cause you don't listen to music while biking doesn't mean the whole world should. You sound like an ignorant 12 y.o who needs a severe beating :nono::nono: Have you ever heard of just having one ear bud in or you're just too stupid?


 +1 for irony


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

Ever since I started racing triathlons where they don't allow ear buds, I have gotten use to riding, running, swimming, etc without music. 

The music is in my head.

Generally with running though I still occasionally go back to my Bose Soundsport buds, due to running a country road is pretty bleeding boring. 

Mountain biking and cycling however there is usually enough going on and enjoying the outdoors that I don't need music. (also lets me listen to my bike to make sure everything is working smoothly)

Mountain biking specifically though, seems like music actually takes away from my experience. Only tried it once, didn't like it, don't plan on doing it again.


----------



## Owosso (Mar 27, 2015)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Don't see why is rude, hikers and runners use them all the time. I just keep the volume low enough to keep track of my surroundings, no problems with other trail users so far.


Ear-bud wearing hikers and runners are the _worst _offenders.
I can't tell you how many times I've found myself basically doing a track-stand behind some hiker who couldn't hear me (directly behind them) trying to get their attention so I could simply go around them. The last thing I want to do is give some Celine Dion lovin' trail runner a heart attack because I "startled" them with my "off-road death bike".

I'm kind of into this whole trail etiquette thing.
I think all trail users have an obligation to be "aware" of each other and focus on what we're all doing out in the woods/mountains so everyone can have a good/safe time.

...just my opinion.


----------



## italianshox (Dec 10, 2014)

Owosso said:


> Ear-bud wearing hikers and runners are the _worst _offenders.
> I can't tell you how many times I've found myself basically doing a track-stand behind some hiker who couldn't hear me (directly behind them) trying to get their attention so I could simply go around them. The last thing I want to do is give some Celine Dion lovin' trail runner a heart attack because I "startled" them with my "off-road death bike".
> 
> I'm kind of into this whole trail etiquette thing.
> ...


Totally Agree. Although in the case of Mountain bikers, I think it it less important to be aware of your surroundings as when you are walking seeing as you are probably passing more people than people are passing you. If i am listening to music, I just look around more often than usual, and keep the volume low enough to hear if something on my bike is malfunctioning. Hikers on the other hand, don't look around, and that is very very very frustrating!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

always gonna be a few shitheads trying to act superior...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

TSpice said:


> Mountain biking specifically though, seems like music actually takes away from my experience. Only tried it once, didn't like it, don't plan on doing it again.


Exactly! +1


----------



## Cornbread1 (Jun 17, 2015)

I prefer none, but that's just me. I like to hear what's going on around me. Always plenty of voices in my head to keep me entertained..... But to each their own.


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Don't see why is rude, hikers and runners use them all the time. I just keep the volume low enough to keep track of my surroundings, no problems with other trail users so far.


That's because so many of them tend to be rude.

I don't understand why anyone would use earbuds on trail. If you like it, that's fine, but you had better have 100% ability to hear others coming in front or behind, or from the side (deer are a major threat in this area). I doubt that is possible while listening to music.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

There have been a couple of times in the last few months that I came between a bear and her cubs. The only reason I stopped and kept out of a dangerous situation was because I heard them off the side of the trail. Many times I've been riding and got a stick jammed in my spokes, and I prevented damage by stopping because I heard it the instant it happened. A few other times, I got a flat tire and heard the hissing before I ended up destroying my rim and tire. Just three other examples of why I don't ride with headphones, besides being rude to other trail users.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

If you use headphones you suck.
If you don't you suck.

So now that I got that out of the way...
I'm shopping for some.

My phone is on my bars in a sealed case that doesn't allow for a wire.
So wireless of some kind is a must.

I've read reviews such as the motorolla s9 losing connection unless the phone is behind you (direct line of site between electronics)

So... Anybody recommend a set that works in my configuration?


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

You don't suck for tuning out other trail users. You're just rude and irresponsible.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

TSpice said:


> The music is in my head.


This is exactly how it is for me. I play songs in my head when riding all the time. Between that and the sounds of my tires, the wind, and birds, I've got all the music I want or need.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Ladmo said:


> I play songs in my head when riding all the time.


Doesn't work for me because the voices in my head NEVER SHUT UP!


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

I use Monster iSport Intensity, the green ones.

They are not wireless but they have 3 different ear piece sizes that are included. For me they are by far the best ones in terms of quality while staying properly in place.

I put them on before my helmet, so the strap of the helmet keeps them near my ear at all times...very easy to use or leave out.

I thoroughly enjoy listening to my music when possible. Sometimes I will take only one out and lower the volume on other. Many times I don't even realize I forgot to turn on the music even an hour late.

There is something to be said about a great song at the right time, ie when you have another few hundred yards left getting to the top....It can give you that added energy boost you thought ran out and suddenly you are sprinting away uphill.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

mountainbiker24 said:


> You don't suck for tuning out other trail users. You're just rude and irresponsible.


Let us hope that there are no deaf riders in your midst.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Crankout said:


> Let us hope that there are no deaf riders in your midst.


What? WHAT??


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Crankout said:


> Let us hope that there are no deaf riders in your midst.


Choosing to be deaf and actually being deaf are different. Just like being mentally challenged and acting like an idiot are very different.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

mountainbiker24 said:


> Choosing to be deaf and actually being deaf are different. Just like being mentally challenged and acting like an idiot are very different.


In what way? The deaf folk get a pass on your way of thinking? They cannot hear you yelling at them and berating them as you rudely pass them by.


----------



## Stevem9 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Jaybird BlueBudsX*



JoeyCapps said:


> If you use headphones you suck.
> If you don't you suck.
> 
> So now that I got that out of the way...
> ...


I use Jaybirds BlueBuds X. Wireless and very reliable. They block out surrounding noise so I usually have them half-way in my ears in to hear my surroundings and other trail users.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

I follow the cheap rule for ear buds and sunglasses, find the best in the sub $50 range. I like sony as the sound quality seems just as good as the 150$ klipsch i had previously.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Crankout said:


> In what way? The deaf folk get a pass on your way of thinking? They cannot hear you yelling at them and berating them as you rudely pass them by.


I don't yell at or berate anybody on the trail. If somebody is deaf, they tend to be more cautious and aware of other trail users than people with headphones. They stay more to the side of the trail, check their surroundings more often, and are often friendlier when encountering other, expected, trail users. Hikers, joggers, and cyclists with headphones tend to ride the middle of the trail, infrequently check their surroundings, and act surprised when they encounter another trail user. You really can't understand the difference or which trail user is being rude?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

thongy said:


> Lmao not everyone likes to take it up the butt like you do. Different strokes for different folks, just cause you don't listen to music while biking doesn't mean the whole world should. You sound like an ignorant 12 y.o who needs a severe beating :nono::nono: Have you ever heard of just having one ear bud in or you're just too stupid?


It's been a week now, have you cooled down a bit?


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I like how this thread started out 6 years ago with a guy who claims that his ear buds saved him from a tornado because he was able to hear a severe weather warning and hauled arse to shelter. Imagine, he could still be up there spinning and pedaling in the vortex with the volume at 11.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

mountainbiker24 said:


> I don't yell at or berate anybody on the trail. If somebody is deaf, they tend to be more cautious and aware of other trail users than people with headphones. They stay more to the side of the trail, check their surroundings more often, and are often friendlier when encountering other, expected, trail users. Hikers, joggers, and cyclists with headphones tend to ride the middle of the trail, infrequently check their surroundings, and act surprised when they encounter another trail user. You really can't understand the difference or which trail user is being rude?


I do exactly the same with my earbuds. Never been a problem for me.

And thank you very much for the NEG REP and lumping everyone into one 'type' of people! You must be a joy to ride with, Grandpa!


----------



## Owosso (Mar 27, 2015)

A big shout-out to the dude riding the black C-dale yesterday morning at Bear Creek. While you were listening to the new Pitbull record on your ear-buds, you pulled right out in front of me and proceeded to _ride your brakes_ on one of the only fun downhill sections on that entire trail. You had absolutely no idea that I was right behind you wanting to pass; YELLING at you to please let me by.

BTW, I took the liberty of apologizing to the trail runner that you almost took-out while you were staring at your front chainrings.

No problem dude.
...It's all about you man.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Crankout said:


> I do exactly the same with my earbuds. Never been a problem for me.
> 
> And thank you very much for the NEG REP and lumping everyone into one 'type' of people! You must be a joy to ride with, Grandpa!


I said "tend to". That's not an absolute statement. The way you were posting made you come across like an a-hole. You still do, actually.. I negative repped you because you're causing problems for all mountain bikers by increasing user conflicts. I don't care if you'd enjoy riding with me or not. I won't be inviting you along any time soon.

Pitbull... I still can't figure out why he is popular..


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

mountainbiker24 said:


> I said "tend to". That's not an absolute statement. The way you were posting made you come across like an a-hole. You still do, actually.. I negative repped you because you're causing problems for all mountain bikers by increasing user conflicts. I don't care if you'd enjoy riding with me or not. I won't be inviting you along any time soon.
> 
> Pitbull... I still can't figure out why he is popular..


How am I encouraging user conflicts, as it were? Please tell me when I created a problem by enjoying Tool whilst riding? Many of us better riders listen to music on the trails and roads. I like to tune out jag-offs and other annoying trail users who impede my joy.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

mountainbiker24 said:


> I negative repped you because you're causing problems for all mountain bikers by increasing user conflicts. .


lol you follow him around and document any user conflicts and if found submit negative rep, good to know you are out there on patrol


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

If you can't hear other trail users, you will create conflict as other users try to pass, communicate, or encounter you. The only way this is not true is if you never encounter other trail users. Not hearing cyclists coming from behind you, around blind corners, or downhill towards you can be at best annoying and at worst dangerous. Not hearing horses or hikers when approached can lead to user conflicts and possible trail closures. I don't need to ride with you to figure that out. It's common sense to most people.


----------

